# taxes?



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

hey guys, just wondering what precentage of what we make should go to the government? im a bit under 30k annually so I dont have to yet but just curious. also im in ontario. thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I hire someone to do my taxes.

I'm in the states


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1894628 said:


> I hire someone to do my taxes.
> 
> I'm in the states


haha ya but what % are you paying. or dont know lol?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Depends on your filing status, if you have kids, what deductions you have, etc. Assuming $30,000 is net business income, you'd have to pay roughly 10% in self employment taxes and probably at most 15% in federsl and state income taxes. Total of about 25%.......come on down!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

seville009;1894636 said:


> Depends on your filing status, if you have kids, what deductions you have, etc. Assuming $30,000 is net business income, you'd have to pay roughly 10% in self employment taxes and probably at most 15% in federsl and state income taxes. Total of about 25%.......come on down!


im 14, no kids lol. should i even worry about that yet?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There good friends of the family, I just sign them and put them back in the envelope.
So,  clueless 

My wife watches the $$ I just work.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your a Socialist country,so 90%


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

NickSnow&Mow;1894639 said:


> im 14, no kids lol. should i even worry about that yet?


Age doesn't matter.....if you have earned income, you have to file


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you writing invoices, getting cheques? If your gross is over $30,000 your suppose to be charging HST too. Do you have a company? Lots of questions to be answered first.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much should? 10% was good enough for God back in the OT, so I would say aboot 5% for the crooks in office.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

grandview;1894641 said:


> Your a Socialist country,so 90%


Thats funny..............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't pay so I don't know


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1894652 said:


> How much should? 10% was good enough for God back in the OT, so I would say aboot 5% for the crooks in office.


Give unto Caesar....


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Herm Witte;1894979 said:


> Give unto Caesar....


OT? Old testiment? Haha the crooks at the office dont get anything from me yet.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Most of it, someone has to pay for all the people that refuse to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;1895013 said:


> OT? Old testiment? Haha the crooks at the office dont get anything from me yet.


Actually, that's from the NT.

If taxes were reasonable, I wouldn't have a problem "giving" to Ceasar. But they aren't.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

14 years old... Your parents still claim you so talk to them.. 

Work as long as you can "under the table"


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol if your parents are still responsible for you, let them pay it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't mid paying some taxes, its a necessity. I just don't like the way they spend it.

Close to 30k at 14yrs old, good for you, keep it up. Don't spend it all on beer, the drinking age in Canada is like 12 isn't it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

LapeerLandscape;1895400 said:


> I don't mid paying some taxes, its a necessity. I just don't like the way they spend it.
> 
> Close to 30k at 14yrs old, good for you, keep it up. Don't spend it all on beer, the drinking age in Canada is like 12 isn't it.


You can drink American beer at 12.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Take cash payments. Once they find out you earn income, they want it every year.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Diesel Dan;1896255 said:


> Take cash payments. Once they find out you earn income, they want it every year.


That's the damn truth. Damn crooks


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cet;1896128 said:


> You can drink American beer at 12.


When my oldest son was around 19 we were talking about drinking and I said oh yeah you can go to Canada and drink, he just looked at me and said I don't have to go to Canada to get beer.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

To the Topic Creator I would be very cautious about what you said in the original post. Failure to pay taxes caries heavy fines and even jail. Down in the States anyways.

It reminds me of a story of one of the personalities on Howard Stern. His nice name was Cabbie and he bragged on air that he didnt pay taxes for years and never got caught. Well, people were listening and he ended up in prison for a number of years.

You never know who is lurking here. You never know who is listening at school or at a restaurant or anywhere. Be careful.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

M&M;1902660 said:


> To the Topic Creator I would be very cautious about what you said in the original post. Failure to pay taxes caries heavy fines and even jail. Down in the States anyways.
> 
> It reminds me of a story of one of the personalities on Howard Stern. His nice name was Cabbie and he bragged on air that he didnt pay taxes for years and never got caught. Well, people were listening and he ended up in prison for a number of years.
> 
> You never know who is lurking here. You never know who is listening at school or at a restaurant or anywhere. Be careful.


Thats what im wondering. I dont think we have strict rules like you do? Ive been told by a lot of people that if you're under 30k the government doesnt care. Im also under 18, If im legally required to pay them I will. Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been paying taxes since I was 15, your whole life will change when you have to give 20 - 30 percent to the man... I highly suggest you start, don't think for a second it wount catch up to you


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

NickSnow&Mow;1902693 said:


> Thats what im wondering. I dont think we have strict rules like you do? Ive been told by a lot of people that if you're under 30k the government doesnt care. Im also under 18, If im legally required to pay them I will. Thanks


WOW, some really interesting advice... Here is what I do... Regardless of payment type, set aside 25% for taxes. Although its not the most fun part of the job, the benifits I recieve from paying taxes are worth it IMO, just wish I could get them to go a little farther. 
As far as your age, IMO if there are certin minimum income limits before you have to pay in your age bracket, than great, but if not you really need to be setting aside the proper amount to pay. The best thing would be to talk to an accountant/tax preparer and have them lead you in the right direction.

Not sure how the tax system works in Canada, but that is what I do here in the States.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright looks like ill have to talk to an accountant. Not trying to get out of paying them but I dont want to pay for something if I dont have to. I also recently got insurance. Thanks for the help


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It's also the only way of proving you make money, the bank will ask for your notice of assessment, you'll never be able to get a loan or credit for a new vehicle unless you have a way of showing real income, the sooner you start, the further ahead you'll be, unless you plan on paying for everything cash for the rest of your life, then disregard this post and keep doing what your doing


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Its kind of a balancing act, cash is good don't get us wrong but don't buy a $40,000. truck with it when you only claimed you made say $15,000.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Over here it says if a kid makes at least $6200 he has to report it to the IRS and pay taxes on it and that the responsibility to report it falls on you. Since your a kid and your parents claim you as a dependant or should, then they need to also report it on their taxes. Again this is over here in the U.S,
15% maybe set aside.


----------



## BeaverFood (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are taking checks from any businesses, you'd best report it all. Those business will claim the money as an expense. If or when they get audited by the IRS, they will be able to trace the money to you, and then go after you. I'd sleep a lot better by reporting it. If you ever get caught, it is not worth it. Even though the IRS itself is loaded with a bunch of crooks that never get their due.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Well thanks guys. Not trying to cheat the federalies. Ill talk to an accountant or someone at the bank next time im there and see the exact rules.


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

And therein lies the problem. All of these guys "believe" you have to pay the mobsters. That's what they have been told by every other slave. They are so scared of their own shadows(M&M), they will cut your throat, my throat, and their own bloods throats if you don't pay the "authorities". Laugh!. They are conditioned beyond belief. They will never stand for anyone but themselves. 

You're 14 and apparently contributing to society for those that can't remove snow, are to lazy to remove snow(using toilet paper to buy your labor), or just the all around sadist that wants to harm others because they won't contribute. If you haven't already figured out the premise for this site, it is all about profit. Making money at the expense of another. Having more than your neighbor at all cost. There is really no other underlying principle to be told here. 

NickSnow&Mow, you need to find yourself first before you start believing and listening to others on here. You may even think I am wrong for what I have espoused to you. Only logical and a moral people will understand anything I have said. You were born into a sick and disgusting society. The majority are weak beyond redemption. They make it worse for the rest of us. They will not change. They will not progress. Do your own learning. Pick up a book. Learn what it is you think you need to know. If you want to be a slave and use some others rules that will always negatively affect you, be my guest. You are only hurting yourself and every other human around you.


----------

